# Changing my FA account+FAF username?



## Gavrill (Oct 21, 2008)

How do I go about doing such a thing? (You see, Shenzi is no longer my fursona's name, so I'm changing it to something that reflects...well, me.)

It would be quite confusing to continue to be known as "Shenzi" but how do I change this?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 21, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> How do I go about doing such a thing? (You see, Shenzi is no longer my fursona's name, so I'm changing it to something that reflects...well, me.)
> 
> It would be quite confusing to continue to be known as "Shenzi" but how do I change this?



I think because this pops up so often, people really need to realize what an Account is for. It's for *your artwork* on the site, or *your usage* of an account. It's not about "what character you feel like at the moment.

I do understand the change of pace, but it's really poor judgment to start up an account and treat it like an RPG. Whether or not your "fursona" is active is really irrelevant to an account. You want to name your account after a fursona you use that's fine, but like I said it should be about the artwork you produce and post online at FA.

That being said, FA main site account names cannot be changed, however if we feel benevolent we can change user names on the forums. We just don't do it often because of the reason I outlined in the first paragraph. You want constant name changes servers for RPGs or IRC are better for that. Chose your account name wisely.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 21, 2008)

I was going to change it to something that was NOT fursona related.

I'm not trying to play around and RP and whatnot. I'm here to make friends and go to cons.

I admit it was a blind moment on my part. But I wasn't planning on making the same mistake twice.


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 21, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> How do I go about doing such a thing? (You see, Shenzi is no longer my fursona's name, so I'm changing it to something that reflects...well, me.)
> 
> It would be quite confusing to continue to be known as "Shenzi" but how do I change this?



I started a new FAF account for my new name, because who the hell cares about post-counts? Granted, the "Join Date" is a little annoying, but... whatever.

I don't care about my FA name, but then, I still ask people to call me ShadowKnuckles on the main site in art, Xaerun in messages.

I guess you need to examine whether you really need to change your account name, or if you're happy just changing the "Full name" field on your profile.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 21, 2008)

I may rejoin FAF, but isn't it against the rules to have more than one account?


----------

